# Colors for a Sorrel Flaxen?



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a sorrel horse with a darker flaxen tail and I have chaps that are very similar in color to the wiskey chaps. Pair that color with a tourquiose or light blue and it looks great.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think sorrels look good in copper/whiskey colors. I like them in green too.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

i show with carmel/camel chaps with a color similar to the wiskey top, and black with powder blue with mine


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I love brassy redheads in greens, and also muted tans/browns/brown reds. :]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I like them in green!  Caramel's nice, too.


----------

